

Ask YC: Let my PSD go? - oldgregg

What is your take on design companies who will not give you the layered file? Is there ever a legitimate reason beyond CONTROL?<p>...after a recent experience I will never again let a designer hold me hostage by not turning over the PSD...
======
ydavid
A similar question would be: What is your take on programming companies that
won't give you the source code on projects that you paid for?

There _are_ legitimate business reasons to do these things but if you want to
avoid the situation, make sure to have it clearly stated before the project
begins that you expect to have full rights to the source files. Even better,
include it in the contract. Or have it written up clearly and agreed to in an
email before the project starts.

And if you ever have a wedding, the same thing applies for your wedding video
or wedding photos. Work it out ahead of time that you will actually own the
raw video or photo files.

And don't be surprised if the prices that you're quoted go up when you ask for
these things. Often, contractors will quote low prices knowing that they will
make more money in the long run from followup work. It's not _wrong_ for
contractors to do that, but it feels dishonest when it's not clearly explained
ahead of time exactly what you're getting when you pay for contract work.

~~~
ScottWhigham
_What is your take on programming companies that won't give you the source
code on projects that you paid for?_

A software company that won't turn over the source is going to resell/reuse
that code. Your analogy implies that a design firm will reuse/resell the PSD
and it's hardly a reusable item.

------
gaius
It depends entirely on the contract.

For example, in photography, the photographer keeps the negatives (or .NEF
files these days). What you get is the finished product - colour balanced,
retouched, cropped, and probably actually only 5-10% of what was shot. That's
what you're paying for, the final images. If you're the bride, then the
photographer's business model is to give you a good price on shooting your
wedding and make money on reprints. If you're an ad agency, the photographer
licenses you the image for this campaign for this much time, because the
business model is that that image will end up in a stock portfolio in a few
years.

If you get the originals, and exclusive rights in perpetuity, then expect to
pay a premium for it. It's up to you if you actually need them.

------
thomasswift
I think is this sort of common practice, most contracts will state that the
designer gets first dibs on redesign and this is one way they can protect
that.

I think this might be more common for flash stuff and the designer keeping the
fla and giving the swf away(obviously).

Next time you should clearly state that you want the psd's at the end, but be
aware you most likely have to pay more, because the person is giving you the
source.

~~~
ScottWhigham
I've done about 10 design projects and handing the PSD was (a) specified in
the deal from the outset, and (b) I don't think there would have been a
problem getting the PSD even if it wasn't in the "contract". Maybe "You can't
have the PSD" is standard for big firms but it hasn't been the norm for small,
1-2 time projects that I've done.

------
LogicHoleFlaw
I wouldn't commission a piece of software without stipulating that I receive
the full source code. It's the same for design, with me.

For the record, I think that the standard wedding photographer scheme is
sleazy.

My data belongs to _me_.

------
alaskamiller
If it's not in a contract, it's only out of good faith that they do so. Some
shops are willing to give them to you but the price makes it tough.

